# la chasse au rayures



## poupou77 (10 Mars 2006)

bonjour a tous,

je suis une nouvelle utilisatirice d'un ibook G4 14", que j'ai depuis peu.
malheureusement, je dois l'emmener partout avec moi, par conséquent, je m'apercois qu'il ya des petites rayures sur la coque,:affraid: .il ne sont pas trés visibles, mais je voudrais arrêter les dégats pendant qu'il est encore temps. 
j'ai cherché des produits nettoyant mais les seuls qui existent sont pour ipod.(icleaner, irenov...)
je voulais savoir si ces produits marche aussi pour le ibook.
ou alors quelqu'un aurait-il des remédes de grand-mére, de nouveau produit contre les rayurese
dans plusieurs forum on parle d'ecran et de clavier mais pas de la coque
merci pour votre aide.


----------



## duracel (10 Mars 2006)

Une fois que la coque est rayée, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire si ce n'est un coup de ponceuse. Ou combler les rayures avec un matériau composite, mais c'est assez compliqué.
Le plus simple consiste à ne pas le rayer en le protégeant avec une house.

Et pour tout dire, ce sont les premières qui sont difficiles, ensuite on s'habitue.


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Je te conseille l'éponge magique de M. Propre


----------



## poupou77 (10 Mars 2006)

je ne sais pas comment ces rayures se sont faites, , d'accord pour la housse je suis complétement d'accord.
j'espére que quelqu'un a une petite solution, autre que la ponceuse.
pour la gomme de mr propre n'est-elle pas pour les taches 
moi je n'ai que des petites rayures sur la coque, ni de traces, ni taches...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Elle a tendance à faire disparaitre les petites rayures,
je ne sais pas comment ça marche,
mais c'est assez bluufant


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

Miror.


----------



## boodou (10 Mars 2006)

poupou77 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous,
> 
> je suis une nouvelle utilisatirice d'un ibook G4 14", que j'ai depuis peu.
> malheureusement, je dois l'emmener partout avec moi, par conséquent, je m'apercois qu'il ya des petites rayures sur la coque,:affraid: .il ne sont pas trés visibles, mais je voudrais arrêter les dégats pendant qu'il est encore temps.
> ...



icleaner n'est pas un produit pour ipod uniquement , tu peux l'utiliser pour l'ibook sans soucis pour nettoyer .
sinon il y a carrément la solution polish pour les rayures , ici (mais il y en a d'autre à toi de voir sur google) :
http://www.newertech.com/products/polish_kit.php


----------



## poupou77 (10 Mars 2006)

merci a tous

je n'ai plu qu'a essayer. je ne sais pas par lequel de ces produits je vais commencer, je pense le plus facile a avoir (la gomme).

je vous tiens au courant des résultats 
encore merci.


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2006)

Commence surtout par le moins abrasif ! Et rappelle-toi que le chiffon que tu emploieras doit être le plus doux possible.


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Miror.



C'est pas une blague... c'est génial... une petite recherche et tu trouveras d'autres utilisateurs...


----------



## poupou77 (10 Mars 2006)

est ce qu'il s'agit bien du miror pour les produit en cuivre??:affraid:

ou est ce qu'il ya un autre produit.


----------



## kertruc (10 Mars 2006)

C'est celui là !!
Justement celui en cuivre !
Derrière c'est marqué : "aussi recommandé pour les plastiques rigides (plexiglas).
En fait, j'ai découvert ça sur MacBidouille, suite à une news pour un produit qui efface les rayures sur les iPods Nano, et qui se trouve être similaire à du miror sauf que le miror coûte 379 fois moins cher !!
C'est pas magique, mais ça marche avec les micro-rayures.


----------

